# how to tell sp 44 male and females apart?



## cannonfish (May 22, 2011)

How can you tell sp 44 male and females apart?

Also any other info you may have on these fish as I have just added 2 to my 90ltr community tank


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

The males are much more colorful than the females. The females have an ovipositor or a small nipple on their belly. These fish are mouth brooders and spawn at a very young age, around 1.5 in.

DJ


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Are you talking about victorian species? In most vics the male will have most of the color and have egg spots on the tail. I keep 3 species of them and hoping to get more.


----------



## cannonfish (May 22, 2011)

i think i have wo males as they both have the egg spots on tail and the dominant one has darker spots where as the other one's spos are faint. would they be ok with no females?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

As long as you have plenty of hiding spaces for each, they should be ok, The dominate one will always show more color, it would be that way even in a big tank with males and females.


----------

